# upload photos from photobuket



## troy (Oct 30, 2015)

How? Any info will help


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 30, 2015)

_*From*_ Photobucket, or _*to*_ Photobucket???


----------



## emydura (Oct 30, 2015)

Create an account. Click the blue upload button at the top of the screen. Drag your photo into the box. When your photo has uploaded, double click on it. You will see the screen below. You can see the four links in the top right corner. Click on the bottom one (IMG). By clicking on it you are copying it. Paste that link into your Slippertalk post.


----------



## troy (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you emydura!!!


----------



## troy (Oct 30, 2015)

My options are different than yours, I'm on a smart phone


----------



## emydura (Oct 30, 2015)

troy said:


> My options are different than yours, I'm on a smart phone



OK. Someone else may be able to help with that problem. So is your problem you can't work out how to upload the photo or you can't work out where the link is found once you have uploaded it?


----------



## troy (Oct 30, 2015)

I found out how to copy paste then pull up the pic file on slippertalk but the file I choose to upload from the board on slippertalk doesn't upload?


----------



## emydura (Oct 31, 2015)

troy said:


> I found out how to copy paste then pull up the pic file on slippertalk but the file I choose to upload from the board on slippertalk doesn't upload?



It is a little difficult to predict what the problem is without seeing it for myself. Maybe you are choosing the wrong link. Not all those links will work in a forum post. Each link is for a different purpose. If you are not sure, just experiment with the various link options until you find one that works.


----------



## troy (Oct 31, 2015)

There are 2 options, direct and from photobucket to clipboard, I've tried both from the clipboard option from this forum they both say invalid file


----------



## tnyr5 (Oct 31, 2015)

To get the view with the four options, you must click the "full site" button at the bottom of the photobucket page.


----------

